# Anybody else's dog barely sleep in the day?



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

I thought dogs like to sleep??? Well, not mine!

Sam's energy has hit a new peak since he's turned 10 months and got neutered. He gets a walk or a good fetch session 4X a day and still in between those sessions he seems restless and barely sleeps! 

I mean yesterday between 8am - 11:30pm he maybe accumulated 3 hours of sleep - mostly towards the end of the day when we relax and watch TV. Otherwise, during the work day he just lies on the floor in my office and gets excited everytime my chair moves as he thinks it's time to get up.

When we take him to doggie daycare he NEVER rests but is constantly on the go all day. Fortunately, he is wiped out at the end of those days.

Anybody else out there experience this with their dogs? Or do you all have normal dogs that like to lay like.....well, dogs???


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Puppy energy you got a live one...Mine slept thank god...


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL...Mine had the endless energy syndrome as well. But I have noticed that as she is getting older...she is learning to rest more. Thank goodness.


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

Pattycakes said:


> LOL...Mine had the endless energy syndrome as well. But I have noticed that as she is getting older...she is learning to rest more. Thank goodness.


And by "older" please tell me you mean 11 months!!!


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Iska is 18 months and still acts like that. We have to MAKE her nap some days or she'll be a zooming lunatic.


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

My 7 month old used to sleep a lot. Both my dogs are inside dogs and they are on my sleep pattern. They don't sleep unless I do. It's weird. Well at least I know they don't sleep when I'm here. They probably do when I'm gone but I'm not gone that often and when I am my fiancée is usually here.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

kimba is 3 1/2 and she still is on the go most of the day.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> And by "older" please tell me you mean 11 months!!!


LOL...nope...Uschi is 17 months!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Mine nap throughout the day, or at least play quietly. Dante is the youngest and is laying on one of the dog beds chewing on a nylabone right now and the other three are snoozing. But I am home with them every day (have a baby at home) so they are used to it. I know some people whose dogs are nuts on the weekends or their days off because they aren't used to having people home or are used to being crated during the day. 

Mine get a lot of playtime during the day but nap between and are wiped out and snoozing by around 7pm.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

GSDs are by nature high energy dogs. Also, dogs that sleep most of the day usually do it out of boredom not low energy. They will also sleep more with age, but Sam is still just a pup. You'll have to give him some tme to mellow out.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

crisp said:


> Also, dogs that sleep most of the day usually do it out of boredom not low energy.


That's interesting. 

See, IMHO, dogs that don't sleep or nap off and on throughout the day are dogs that are wired too tight or not getting enough exercise/stimulation.

Different strokes I suppose.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Rerun said:


> That's interesting.
> 
> See, IMHO, dogs that don't sleep or nap off and on throughout the day are dogs that are wired too tight or not getting enough exercise/stimulation.
> 
> Different strokes I suppose.


Could be. Was sharing an opinion only. I guess it depends on the dog. On weekends, my dog is up all day, hangs out with the kids, follows me when I clean, cook, do yardwork. Sniffs the garden and just enjoys her day. She's as mellow as can be, until we go out to goof around in the field or play some fetch. During the week, I'm at my desk working all day and kids are out of the house. Dog has nothing to do and sleeps 7-8 hours a day on top of the 10-11 she sleeps at night.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

My dog will at least settle down now and he's 3.5 years old. He never slept for the first two years and leaps up if I even think of putting on shoes as we might be going somewhere. He gets more exercise and more training than most any other dog on this forum and competes in three different sports so I don't think he's underexercised or wired too tight. All his exercise just took the edge off. Best dog ever! Wish I had a dog like this twenty some years ago when I first started getting dogs of my own.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

These are my first GSDs' and it amazes me how they generally do whatever I do. I'm generally very active all day and they are are right there with me, but if I decide to chill for a day and hang out on the couch, they lay there with me all day. Although I still get them out every couple hrs for a 15-20min stretch when I'm being lazy.


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info folks.

I hesitate at taking him out more than we already do now. On one hand I think it may help to burn some of his energy but on the other I don't want to help build his endurance and expectation that we'll go out and play whenever he wants to!


----------



## Akk578 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bandit seems to adapt to the level of energy in his surroundings. Although things can be very active here with three young children running around. He has his own spot on his dog bed and he relaxes on his bed quiet often durring the day. He is not a hyper dog at all for being a pup still.


----------

